# Ladies, what do you talk about when with girlfriends?



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

As I just said in another thread....and I'll quote it now:



lovelygirl said:


> Funny because I'm the same.
> If there's anything I quickly get bored of ....are clothes!! :lol:
> 
> But what's funnier is that me an my girlfriends don't usually talk about clothes...actually..almost never!
> ...



Sure, we do talk about other stuff but men and sex are our favorite topics. 

What about yours?
Are there things your husband/partner doesn't need to know about the talks between you and the girls? Do you have exclusive talk with them?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! I am glad you started this! I didn't want to threadjack!

Um...we talk about Life, marriage, silly things, kids, bummers, books, situations, uh...I dunno. Sometimes we don't talk at all.

I love my girlfriends.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Same as That_girl's really.
It's funny we don't talk about shoes and clothes, but we do go shopping for them occasionally lol.

I don't think there is anything my H couldn't hear, but some conversations are best left out of mixed company.

Sometimes you just want girl talk even if it's about nothing important


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Kids, books, what we're doing, food, careers, future plans, people, relationships, tv, movies...everything!


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Feelings ;\ Men and how crappy they make us feel.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

What bothers me sometimes is when one of my gfs will tell her H everything that was said at the table between us.
That girl can't really keep her mouth shut. I think girlfriends need some privacy as long as it's not harmful for the marriage/relationship.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

all sorts of stuff
very rarely intimate sexual stuff, I just save that for my TAM buddies


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> What bothers me sometimes is when one of my gfs will tell her H everything that was said at the table between us.
> *That girl *can't really keep her mouth shut. I think girlfriends need some privacy as long as it's not harmful for the marriage/relationship.


I can totally keep my mouth shut. 

:rofl:


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I have several "groups" of friends so it kind of depends!
> 
> My sister and I talk about EVERYTHING. From anorgasmia to coelacanths, we've talked about it all. Mostly these days we talk about our lives as we are miles apart.
> 
> ...


Well said. I can talk about everything but with different people.
In my first post I was referring to my close girlfriends.
But with other gfs I talk more about general stuff. For example there's this girl at my work with whom I talk about books/recent invents in the world. It's our main discussion and frankly I like it that way. You can't talk about everything with everyone.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I can totally keep my mouth shut.
> 
> :rofl:


:lol:

Yeah ..when I was typing that I thought about you.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I don't talk about specific issues or bad mouth my H to anyone. 

I think we all have a gf that can't hold water. Lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> Are there things your husband/partner doesn't need to know about the talks between you and the girls? Do you have exclusive talk with them?


There is absolutely nothing I talk to with my GF's that I would intentionally "hide" "not disclose" "keep silently a secret" to my husband... not that he would care a Rat's butt to hear our conversations (he wouldn't & I wouldn't burden him with the boring details either)... But there is no exclusivity there. 

Most of the women I know talk about kids all day (My Mops group)... I have more than any of them and honestly, it gets a little boring... I shake the place up when I bring SEX UP ... gets them all laughing. I've kinda got a reputation there in the last few yrs. 

Some go on about cooking... for me it's more of a chore.. or shopping... Not so much my thing... rather do it online.... or Crafts (also not my thing)... 

For the few that make snide remarks about their husbands only wanting one thing.... I tend to jump in there & have a few words about that.



> What bothers me sometimes is when one of my gfs will tell her H everything that was said at the table between us.


 I am curious how you know this ?? Have you asked her not too. 

This is how I am... if a friends asks me this.. I can do this, but if not, I surely may confide in my husband... as we pretty much share our days and conversations with each other... he tells me the stuff the guys say at work also. our rule is this... it NEVER goes beyond the 2 of us... we are both 100% trustworthy, all of my GF's love my husband and wouldn't care that I do this. 

One calls me constantly about her BF troubles, she's even asked me to ask my husbands opinion, she wanted a guys! That's just how we are.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> all sorts of stuff
> very rarely intimate sexual stuff, I just save that for my TAM buddies


Can you believe that TAM knows all/ if not most of my intimate life? 
Although me and my gfs talk about sexual stuff, usually I'm the only one who doesn't talk about my _own_ sexual stuff.
They have no problem sharing their details about their intimate life.. I just find it a bit hard to talk to them fact to face about my details.

But funny how I have no problem talking about everything here on TAM. Here I can admit anything I can hardly admit in front of my girls.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

lol lovely. I tell my bf everythinngggggg.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Can you believe that TAM knows all/ if not most of my intimate life?
> Although me and my gfs talk about sexual stuff, usually I'm the only one who doesn't talk about my _own_ sexual stuff.
> They have no problem sharing their details about their intimate life.. I just find it a bit hard to talk to them fact to face about my details.
> 
> But funny how I have no problem talking about everything here on TAM. Here I can admit anything I can hardly admit in front of my girls.


Ha ha I'm the same way, but for a certain group of friends it's because the can be uptight about that stuff.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

We talk all sorts of things. If my husband tells me something is off limits, it's off limits and I don't bring it up. I also as a rule don't bring up marital problems or issues to them. I don't hide anything they say from my husband. A lot of the time, he does not want to know what they say. Like this one time, a good friend of mine got a bladder sling put in because she peed every time she sneezed or laughed. So I told him she had this procedure so that sex could be better and she wouldn't pee when she didn't mean to, he gave me a look and said he wished I hadn't told him about it. :rofl: 

I have one group of friends with whom I talk books, films made from books, academic topics, current events/politics, job matters and office politics. We're in the same field so we tend to talk shop when we get together.

I have another group that are moms so we talk mom stuff, extracurricular activities, school/Parent Teacher Association stuff, fundraising for school, kid problems, kids' health, etc. 

I have girlfriends from LONG time ago who knew me before I got married and I mostly catch up with them to find out what's the latest in their lives.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Just about everything I suppose. But that's what I talk about with my guy friends, too. I don't actually get together with women friends very often but having lunch with one tomorrow, so I'll find out what it is I talk about when I talk with my women friends (or at least this specific one.)


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am curious how you know this ?? Have you asked her not too.
> .


She told me herself. She begins to talk how she and her husband discussed what we discussed during our coffee so that she could have his opinion. 
Why would he care about our ex-boyfriends? Why would he care how we felt with those guys.

To me it's irrelevant. She's typically the girl that likes to open up to almost everyone and can't keep a secret.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The conversations vary depending on what's happening in their lives, and perhaps what we have in common. I met with a friend last weekend. She shared with me her travels to Spain, her medical stuff that's going on and how she's mentally processing that, her fall-out with her mother, her attitude towards life and growth. I shared with her about MIL'a visit and how we handled that, how we are stronger now as a couple through changes we have made, what I've learned about myself and attitude to life...these overlap in realizing our experiences are similar. 

The night before seeing that friend, we went out with a couple. Her and I talked about fitness and work and music. She shared memories of her upbringing in Europe. When we went to the bathroom at the same time, she asked how hubs and I were these days. I told her we were really good. She commented that as they were approaching us, she saw we were having a sweet moment together and she's happy for us. Her and I don't meet up often without our husbands, but we seem to always have this little "check-in" moment. When I see my friends, I often bring them flowers. Last time I took her flowers, she mentioned in our alone moment how she wished her husband would bring her flowers. She's expressed to him that she'd love that but he just doesn't. She asserts it's not an issue and she loves him to bits, but she does wish he'd bring her flowers. 

There's only a few friends I catch up with alone. Most have men in their lives and expanded to the four of us meeting as couples, or they are wives/girlfriends of guys that hubs has befriended and similarly, we meet up as couples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I'm not much into girly chats (clothes, soaps, boyfriends etc), even though I like it in small doses. I tend to have female friends with whom I can share similar topics to those I discuss with my partner.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

My friends & I talk about anything & everything, EXCEPT for my sex life. 
I refuse to discuss my sex life with my friends, I'm not a prude, but I feel that's one thing they don't need to know.
They can talk about theirs, I don't care either way, but mine is off limits.
I don't need them fantasizing about my H's hot ass & big package. 
Just kidding, it's out of respect for my marriage.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I have several "groups" of friends so it kind of depends!
> 
> My sister and I talk about EVERYTHING. From anorgasmia to coelacanths, we've talked about it all. Mostly these days we talk about our lives as we are miles apart.
> 
> ...


I also have different groups of friends and we all talk about different things. Although I really don't talk about relationship problems or my sex life with anyone, as those issues/things stay between my husband and I. I am not one to ever bad mouth my husband, even if he deserved it(that only happens on TAM. lol). 

I do have to say though, that what ever I discuss with friends, may also be talked about with my husband. My husband and I share everything and I have no reason to hide things from him. He is 100% trustworthy and what we talk about stays between the two of us. All of my friends know this and it doesn't bother any of them.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband doesn't want to hear all the drama. omg I think he'd go into a coma.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My husband doesn't want to hear all the drama. omg I think he'd go into a coma.


We don't go into any details, unless he asks about something, but he gets the 'gist' of it.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm.. you made me think of the last few times that I've talked with my friends. We talk about music (it's through music that I've met ALL of my best friends), kids, our families including parents,brothers,sisters,etc., careers, movies, books, more music, ailments including drugs (pharmaceutical or not!), politics, travel, music again and finally men. But to be honest, men take up probably 1-2% of our conversations - no lie. It doesn't hurt that my best friend is gay and the others are single and not looking.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> What bothers me sometimes is when one of my gfs will tell her H everything that was said at the table between us.
> That girl can't really keep her mouth shut. I think girlfriends need some privacy as long as it's not harmful for the marriage/relationship.


my wife tells me everything she talks about. EVERYTHING

no secrets her friends tell her are safe because she will tell me.

I actually appreciate this she hides nothing and wants to always talk to me which is great.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> my wife tells me everything she talks about. EVERYTHING
> 
> no secrets her friends tell her are safe because she will tell me.
> 
> I actually appreciate this she hides nothing and wants to always talk to me which is great.


Now that's one thing I won't do. I don't keep secrets from my partner, but I don't divulge secrets that are not mine to tell. If someone tells me something in secret, it remains a secret.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a convo that just took place with a good friend of mine. We IM daily and she is amazing (known her for 5 years now, she lives in Oklahoma with her husband and kids):

*Friend*: I mean, I love you, but I don't LOOOOOOOVE you.

*Me*: Oh, I LOOOOOOVE you, I just don't want to touch you in your special places.

*Friend*: Ew, please don't. I'd be a little creeped....I mean, once is an accident. Twice? gtfo.

*Me*: omfg. This is why we're friends.
*
Friend*: Yup.


:rofl: Yep. She's mah betch.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> my wife tells me everything she talks about. EVERYTHING
> 
> no secrets her friends tell her are safe because she will tell me.
> 
> I actually appreciate this she hides nothing and wants to always talk to me which is great.


I don't think that's being a good friend. I tell my husband my own secrets, but my friends can trust that if they tell me something in confidence, it stays with me.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

Since the topic of secrets came up... 
If my friends specifically tell me something and follow it up with a 'Please do NOT tell this to anyone' then I would definitely not tell anyone...probably not even my husband (I say probably cos I don't remember such a situation coming up!)
However, any time my friends tell me something about their lives they don't say 'Shhh please don't tell anyone' lol....(I guess it shows we've stepped into our thirties now)...so its up to my (sound???) judgement whether I'd like to pass on the info to my husband or not... if its an embarrassing situation or something silly of the sort...I'll share it with him...and I'll get to see 'raised eyebrows' and we'll have a few laughs....
however, if its something that I think might compel him to 'judge' her/her family wrongly...then I'll keep it to myself... same goes for family and my personal life too...

Coming to the topic of conversations
Kids kids kids (I feel like crying now...  my closest friends where I live are all fairly recent moms and can't seem to snap out of discussing about kids' lives) I don't see any end to this in the near future...

If we've managed to come out of the kid-zone then it might spill over to husband territory...but very rarely do we have a girl oohing-aahing about her husband...its more light general complaints like 'He doesn't come him till 9 pm these days' 'I wish he'd help in the kitchen at least once a while' 'I wish he'd watch over the kids' yada yada (I must admit I'm a bit guilty of this too! lol...be a Rome in Roman...)
And if any space/time left its recipes...then movies...then mundane household stuff...sometimes gossip about other girls...ex-friends lol....

No one wants to discuss sex, crushes, hot guys anything...  waaaaaah...there's one girl who makes the occasional effort but her sentences would be unintentionally thwarted by another enthusiastic mother who'd change the topic 'Oh btw did you know that this school's open day is on so and so...' :slap:

Yes! There is one girl with whom I can discuss all of the above and more...even my silly one-shot romantic stories I occasionally write and then forget about...and she's my best friend for a reason...even though she lives 1000 miles away and we speak only once every 4 months...but, anytime we speak we can start off like we just spoke yesterday...


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> my wife tells me everything she talks about. EVERYTHING
> 
> no secrets her friends tell her are safe because she will tell me.
> 
> I actually appreciate this she hides nothing and wants to always talk to me which is great.


Now this doesn't make sense to me. 
If my girlfriend talks to me about her menstrual cycle of this month then why would my H give a rat's a$$? 

Really...it's so senseless that when I think about it I get mad!

Also, if she's having a problem with her family/relative/boyfriend that doesn't include me or H, what's the point in gossiping about it to my H?
Not only is it not his business but also it's disrespectful to my gf who asked me not to tell this to anyone because she would like some privacy.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Also, ladies ...if you have a girlfriend who just started cheating on her partner but nonetheless you decide to stick around her...
would you talk about her to your H? Do you think it would affect how he sees your friendship with her? Would he ask you to not be her friend anymore?

Or again...it's not his business?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

The most random things usually and sex (not about sex with partner though)


----------

